# Fastway Flip Automatic Jack Foot



## shelty (Jun 26, 2008)

Received an email about this product and am wondering what others' thoughts are, or if anyone has seen it in action. Here's the link Fastway Flip Researching/discussing things like this makes for great therapy while going through camping withdrawal. (Right now it's snowing outside.)


----------



## jcamp (Oct 16, 2009)

Uuum--what will they think of next







and why didn't I think of it first







Looks good to me, I'm not especially fond of lifting my 8x12 from the pickup bed







We're expecting an artic blast here tonight


----------



## sunnybrook29 (Oct 7, 2009)

We are gitting an Artic blast here in north Florida tonite! down to 31 degrees !


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Looks cool...but for $50, I think I'll stick with my block of wood.

BTW: Those aren't white snow flakes, they are green $$$ falling from the sky for me


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Sweet. My wife was just complaining that this site makes me spend money...guess shes right. I gotta get one of them. That thing is cool, who couldn't use an extra 6 inches


----------



## BlueWedge (Sep 11, 2005)

Still trying to figure out how this attaches to the jack exactly. We have a detachable foot so this would replace it and it automatically deploys/retracts ?

hmmm One less thing that needs to be done everytime we setup/tear down camp.


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

BlueWedge said:


> Still trying to figure out how this attaches to the jack exactly. We have a detachable foot so this would replace it and it automatically deploys/retracts ?
> 
> hmmm One less thing that needs to be done everytime we setup/tear down camp.


I got an email from them too. That looks pretty handy, but I would still put a 2 X 10 beneath it anyway. If on a paved surface, I'd want the wood to protect the paint from the hard surface. If on grass or gravel or dirt, I'd want the wood for a larger footprint, to keep from settling or sinking.

And I gotta put a board under each stab-jack, too.

But it is pretty cool! Automatically deploys and retracts!

(And we're gettin' the arcric blast here, too. Woke up to 16 degrees F this AM and a repeat tonight! And the wind makes it feel much colder.







)

Mike


----------



## webeopelas (Mar 11, 2006)

Seems to me to be a solution to a non-existent problem. The foot is still small enough that I would put wood underneath to keep it from sinking in. So the difference between one piece of wood and 3 is not worth $50 to me.


----------



## W5CI (Apr 21, 2009)

just think of the wear and tear on your elect jack that this would save, much less travel.


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

webeopelas said:


> Seems to me to be a solution to a non-existent problem. The foot is still small enough that I would put wood underneath to keep it from sinking in. So the difference between one piece of wood and 3 is not worth $50 to me.


I think that it is an issue of stability. The jack is less likely to fall off one piece of wood than three (if there were other forces at work). I have the Equl-i-zer WDH and have had to use 9 2x8s to get the hitch off of the truck. The site had a steep grade on loose gravel. I had the tires chocked on the downward side and had the Bal tire chocks inbetween the tires and you could see that the TT wanted to roll down the grade. We ended up rehitching to the truck for piece of mind. James


----------



## Dave_CDN (Sep 13, 2007)

A good idea but $20.00 price point would seem more like a good value to cost ratio.

I think I will stick with my piece of left-over pressure treated 6x6 I got from my buddy.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

danny285 said:


> just think of the wear and tear on your elect jack that this would save, much less travel.


I wish every jack had an adjustable Foot Pad like this. ( My Flat bed trailer has it and it is handy!!)
This does it all as one unit


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

clarkely said:


> just think of the wear and tear on your elect jack that this would save, much less travel.


I wish every jack had an adjustable Foot Pad like this. ( My Flat bed trailer has it and it is handy!!)
This does it all as one unit
















[/quote]
That's the one I had on my OB! It was cheaper than the Atwood, and the adjustable foot sealed the deal. I't not automatic, but I never needed blocks, just one piece of 2x6 to keep it from sinking in.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Nathan said:


> just think of the wear and tear on your elect jack that this would save, much less travel.


I wish every jack had an adjustable Foot Pad like this. ( My Flat bed trailer has it and it is handy!!)
This does it all as one unit
















[/quote]
That's the one I had on my OB! It was cheaper than the Atwood, and the adjustable foot sealed the deal. I't not automatic, but I never needed blocks, just one piece of 2x6 to keep it from sinking in.








[/quote]

I do not understand why they don't make ALL jacks with the adjustable foot............. seems like a no brainer to me.......


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Since I flipped my axles I might need that extra 6 inches. I went up that much with the flip. I really don't want to carry any more blocks or wood. I'm running out of room. I may have to get new stab jacks, I think the ones I have are the shortest ones made and I have had issues with them being a little short before. They come much longer and I will have to see about getting new ones, I already carry 30 orange blocks and I'm not looking to carry any more.


----------



## W5CI (Apr 21, 2009)

where is this adjustable foot available from,that is the elect jack that my new 210rs has.


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

www.fastwaytrailer.com

Here. You order it right from the maker.....of the jack, not THE maker.


----------



## W5CI (Apr 21, 2009)

I just ordered the Flip Jack, the youtube video looks like it works great.


----------



## Ryeguy (Apr 1, 2009)

So does it work as good as the video shows it does? I was thinking of getting one.


----------



## OutbackOwner (Mar 5, 2009)

clarkely said:


> just think of the wear and tear on your elect jack that this would save, much less travel.


I wish every jack had an adjustable Foot Pad like this. ( My Flat bed trailer has it and it is handy!!)
This does it all as one unit
















[/quote]
That's the one I had on my OB! It was cheaper than the Atwood, and the adjustable foot sealed the deal. I't not automatic, but I never needed blocks, just one piece of 2x6 to keep it from sinking in.








[/quote]

I do not understand why they don't make ALL jacks with the adjustable foot............. seems like a no brainer to me.......
[/quote]

LOL I have the same jack and didn't even notice that i have an adjustable foot!!


----------

